

A Point of View: Sex and the French - btimil
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25756961

======
ds9
Maybe I'm unusual for an American, but generally speaking, I couldn't care
what a politician does in his/her personal life. I do care what they do
officially, as office-holders, and it's a problem when the press or public
obsessing over the personal things detracts from government and policy.

When it's a case of personal conduct itself diverting the official from
his/her job (Rob Ford, Marion Berry), the person should resolve it quickly or
leave office. If it's something that would otherwise be irrelevant (Clinton,
Hollande), then it is a fault of the media and they ought to be pressured to
change their focus to real public issues.

As for why this differs from France to the Anglo-American world, I suspect
that a historian or sociologist would trace it to catholic vs. protestant
culture. Whatever the ultimate roots, the public's fascination with sex
scandals (and sanctimony about "role models", etc.) provides a means for the
press or political opposition to distract the public from real social problems
(along with celebrities, idiotic TV shows, sports etc.), and for this reason
it will continue being exploited as long as they can benefit from it.

------
amiramir
There's also this tongue-in-cheek leader from The Economist:
[http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21594257-our-
wildest-f...](http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21594257-our-wildest-
fantasy-if-only-french-ran-america-la-maison-blanche)

------
tempodox
Despite of being a bunch of gloomy presbyterian nuns, they do have sex in the
UK (and the US), too.

~~~
goldenkey
And under the sea. Those fish have to be getting it on too. Need my sushi.

